# Confused!



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

Found this guy(4 inches) in a local fish shop labled and put in with red bellies. I bought him for 30$ because the reds in with them(no bigger than 2 inches) were missing all thier fins.
Im curious to know what he is because i know hes not a red belly.
he has red on his chest a little and clear fins. also has a verticle band on his eye.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S sanchezi they are usually mixed in with red bellies.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I got him in a group of reds, I'd be like hell yeah. Added surprise.like toy in cereal box.30$ not bad price neither though. No shipping, seen him 1st hand. Sounds like good deal to me. Can't wait to see better pics.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

100% Sanchezi!...







....and a nice looking specimen at that!...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I love finding awesome contaminant fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

So funny LFS doesn't even know what they sell... enjoy your sanchezi!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Decent find for $30...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice pickup. Looks like a Sparkle Diamond Sanchezi


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Nice pickup. Looks like a* Sparkle Diamond* Sanchezi



















i believe the correct term is ruby red varient of the diamond jewel sanchezi


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Nice pickup. Looks like a* Sparkle Diamond* Sanchezi



















i believe the correct term is ruby red varient of the diamond jewel sanchezi








[/quote]

The topic title is corresponding to it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> Nice pickup. Looks like a* Sparkle Diamond* Sanchezi



















i believe the correct term is ruby red varient of the diamond jewel sanchezi








[/quote]

The topic title is corresponding to it








[/quote]
Omg, another common name that will gum up the works.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL I better clarify...

To the OP, I was only joking around about the "Sparkle Diamond Sanchezi"...

Just meant to say "Serrasalmus Sanchezi"...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your moniker smoke fits you pretty good.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------

